# Gym Membership: How much do you pay?



## foxybronx (Jan 9, 2007)

I want to know the average price of gym memberships. Thanks ladies


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 9, 2007)

It depends... I've seen them as low as $20 a month for students, to as much as $100+ for families. The YMCA generally has decent prices as well. You might want to visit local gyms to compare them since most won't give prices over the phone. If possible, find one that offers at least 3 free training sessions.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 9, 2007)

i go to Lucille Roberts and only pay $30 a month.


----------



## lizpeltola (Jan 9, 2007)

im at 24 paying around $40 a month


----------



## LVA (Jan 9, 2007)

Agree w/Aquilah about checking the prices in your town. Also ask them about what kind of discounts they have. Most gyms usually offer trials , so ask about that too.

For me , I go to Gold's Gym.

Gold's usually cost me $45 , but since I'm a student and I have a year - long membership. .. it cost $30 a month. My friend onli pays $20 cuz he owns a country club and the owner of Gold's goes to the club

Also check out the different registration fees, as they can be expensive. Mine was over $100 up front.

hth


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 9, 2007)

Definitely check on registration and sign-up fees! My aunt pays $40 a month for her membership, but paid like $600 in registration fees for so many years as a member!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 9, 2007)

If I wanted to, it would cost me $300. But I get a 50% discount in any gym at the city I live in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 9, 2007)

I used to pay about $30 at 24 Hour Fitness. I just found out I can have a free membership at some gyms in my town (my job pays for it) but I have to be consistent for at least 3 times a week, ew, lol. I prefer to exercise at home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onetwenty (Jan 10, 2007)

I pay about $20 p/month, but that's hard to come by in a big city. It all depends where you live. Some places in larger cities charge upwards of $100 p/month. I'd check around.


----------



## Lia (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, gym is quite cheap in USA. Here i pay 98 reais per month (the same feeling as paying 98 dollars for something, even thougn 98 reais is only around 45 dollars.)


----------



## Saja (Jan 10, 2007)

I have two. one is free through school, and one i have had since i was 3, and its a corperate rate...so I really dont know. Cant help ya there.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 10, 2007)

No kidding! I'm planning to go to Curitiba sometime and I just can't believe the cost of living there!


----------



## geebers (Jan 10, 2007)

Definitely NOT the case in NYC. I used to go to New York Health and Racquet Club (supposedly a high end gym) because I receive a discount through my job - but I still paid $73 a month (it is actually $99 if you paid full price). I decided to join New York Sports Club because they opened one down the block from my house and I still pay $72/mth BUT had to shell over the initial fee of $80 my first month so technically I pay slighly more just to go to a worse gym closer to my house.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would love to pay less but honestly it would not be conducive to my lifestyle. I switched to NYSC because it is more convenient and right near me - I can go as late as midnight and as early as 5am - so it fits my hours better. It really doesn't make sense for me to pay $30 for the Lucille Roberts near me because they are always packed to the point where I can never get a machine, they don't offer towels OR have water fountains (forcing you to buy their water bottles) and they close at 8pm and open at 9am!! And they open for like 3 hours on weekends. So you should consider factors that matter to you and then choose rather than just on price. I go to NYSC 4x a week - so I feel my money ends up being less by the amount I use it compared to other gyms.


----------



## LVA (Jan 11, 2007)

great point! I forgot to take into account the different hours and what different gyms offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pamelanov (Jan 11, 2007)

a great benefit is a workplace with a gym!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 11, 2007)

$19.99/month for mine with free tanning! too bad i haven't gone all year lol


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 11, 2007)

i totally agree i live in NYC and i havent gone to Lucille in a year because its always packed and i hate it. I cant afford to go to NYSC or whatever else so im just sticking to walking and if i really want to go to the gym ill use my schools gym because thats what the damn activity fee is for anyway.


----------



## cdwdnw (Jan 11, 2007)

Dh &amp; I just joined a 3 yr old YMCA facility and it is $72 a month for he and I and we paid the extra $$ to be able to go to any YMCA in the Houston Area. I think if we stayed at our home location only it would be around $65.


----------



## rlise (Jan 16, 2007)

about 5 years ago at Worlds Gym in MASS. i worked there and the prices were different based on your payment method, electronic auto payment was like $40, cash was like 1yr upfront for like $300. however now in my hometown there is a lil gym that opened up and they charge $99 for 1yr and $3 for tanning.... omg such a good deal!


----------



## Thais (Jan 17, 2007)

I pay $70 for a big gym, Rochester Athletic Club. If I went to Mayo's gym, it would be only $10 a month or even less I think. Now they are building a huge super nice new gym at Mayo, so I may join that one in the future if I am still here when it opens.


----------



## nikky (Jan 20, 2007)

$30 a month. and then when my contract is up $19


----------



## SydneyH (Jan 21, 2007)

*My gym is part of a community college and I pay $320 per year. It has an Olympic size pool with sauna, tanning, massage service, babysitting, all the cardio and strength machines you can think of, plus the following Group exercise classes: Group Groove, Group Kick, Group Centergy (Yoga/Pilates), Group Step, Group Power (Weight Lifting) and Group Ride (Spinning). If my whole family were to go it would be $525 per year. Pretty good investment, even if I only go twice a week. Since I have been a member for about 3 years can not recall registration fee but it was really reasonable, in the area of about $50 (one time fee). Hours are excellent as well, opens at 5 AM with classes during the week, closes at 9 PM. Weekends are 7 AM to 5 PM with classes too.*


----------



## MrsLT (Jan 26, 2007)

I pay $48 per month at WOW! Fitness. No registration fee. They have tons of classes and really good hours.


----------



## foxydiva (May 5, 2007)

$15 a month, but our gym is here at work and includes nutrion and personal training. The funny thing is, I used to pay close to $150 a month and never went to the gym, now I pay 10% of that and go all the time!!! Go figure


----------



## brewgrl (May 5, 2007)

my MOST favorite gym i ever belonged to - clubsport of pleasanton - was $75/month per person (we started at 50/month), and when they raised to double $150/month, i just couldn't do it anymore.

it's funny- now i belong to a bare bones gym - express fitness... at $12/month per person, and $3 a day for their daycare service.

before we had a rock wall, a boxing ring, machines with their own private tv's, wet &amp; dry saunas, tennis courts, racquet ball, you name it, they have it- this place was SWANK... now we belong to a place where we have to bring our own towels! hahaha

but at $12, i am not going to complain! but i do dream of my old gym.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (May 5, 2007)

Nothing I work at the YMCA and its FREE for me.


----------



## Ashley (May 5, 2007)

I don't go to gyms, but I do that know the cost will be much lower if you make a full payment instead of monthly.


----------



## pinksugar (May 5, 2007)

gym membership in australia is a lot more expensive. I work at a receptionist so I dont sell memberships but i do know about them. If you're joining a gym, they will sometimes cut down or remove the joining fee in an effort to close the sale with you. Also ask them about corporate rates. If you work in a reasonably large company they may have a corporate rate with the gym.

There are heaps of different prices depending on many different options here, so I couldn't even estimate a price.


----------



## katnahat (May 5, 2007)

I go to Planet Fitness. I pay $15.00 per month. That includes unlimited tanning.


----------



## diana3 (May 5, 2007)

I go to L.A fitness. It's 150 dollars for registrations and 35$ per month.


----------



## justdragmedown (May 5, 2007)

ballys i pay 150 a year cuz its my moms and then my bf got me a gym membership closer to home at an all ladies gym for 50 a month....

ETA: my bf goes to LA Fitness


----------



## kittenmittens (May 6, 2007)

I hear you on the gym prices seeming cheap in the US!

I'm paying $65 a month at GoodLife....I have paid up to $100/month for a swanky gym that wasn't all that after all....


----------



## KristineEL (May 7, 2007)

I think the way to go is to find a community center. A lot of people don't even know they exist, and even if you don't live within the municipality you can get a non-resident rate. I was paying $45+ for YMCA/month and paying up front for the year to a community center that was WAY nicer ran me $19.80 a month!


----------



## farris2 (May 8, 2007)

Our family plan is 66.00 per month


----------



## mem636 (May 8, 2007)

I pay $20 montly at Gold's Gym. I was paying a little over $30, but when my membership came up for renewal they were having a membership drive and I was able to get the lower rate.


----------



## -KT- (May 9, 2007)

I go to 24 hour fitness and its $40 a month for an all gyms membership and 30 for a single gym membership on the student rates. I love the All gym one, its so convienent.


----------



## gofcukatree (May 12, 2007)

35 dollars a month, it includes access to fitness classes too


----------



## FeverDream (May 12, 2007)

About $60/month for Fitness Edge. It's a really nice gym tho, with great hours and infinity amount of free classes, sauna, free training session, stuff like that. I go almost every day too so I think it's worth it.


----------



## blueangel1023 (May 12, 2007)

I used to be in Bally's which was about $50 a month, then I used to pay like $30 a month at Lucille's (only went for the gym classes) then I stopped going completely...lol. So now my lazy butt needs to hit the gym again!


----------



## amanda1210 (Oct 30, 2007)

60 a month for a 24 hr gym. VERY nice gym =) I can go to any of the locations and they all have pools and some even have the outdoor pools.

also my gym at school is free, i like going there before class but i refuse to go there at night. LOTS of scary people in detroit. I literally RUN to my car after each night class.


----------



## MACmaniac (Oct 30, 2007)

I go to Fitness 19, $19 dollars a month if you have the payment taken from bank account


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 30, 2007)

My school has a gym so i go there for free. All i need is to be currently enrolled for the quarter, which I am, and my School ID.

I am going to the gym today.

Pretty sweet deal too


----------



## vanilla_sky (Oct 30, 2007)

415 a year... I like to pay once a year.


----------



## nynnie (Nov 10, 2007)

My boyfriend and I are paying $175 per month for a personal trainer, along with my $90 a month for gym membership. This is for each of us seperately. It seems I'm paying alot more than most of you!! But I get alot of extras with my gym, and it's pretty upscale.. it was one of the closest to our place. I realize now how much i'm overpaying though!


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 10, 2007)

there's a small 24 hr gym in my apartment complex which is free to all residents.. and hardly anyone utilizes it. i love it. i'm usually in there by myself, which i like haha.. it's probably included in the rent.


----------



## Lelenn (Nov 10, 2007)

I pay $29/mo. at LA Fitness.


----------



## nynnie (Nov 12, 2007)

This supports my theory that gyms are WAY expensive here in Canada.


----------



## physicians (Nov 15, 2007)

I used to go for gym since long but i used to pay for more than a month. usually i pay $30/month


----------



## jessiej78 (Nov 20, 2007)

We pay $99.00 per month for our whole family. This includes use of a free motion room, numerous excercie classes, pools, and a water park. It's actually the largest fitness club in our state. It's also cool that our rate is now locked in for life.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Nov 20, 2007)

I go to Work Out World, I paid $46 in startup/registration total, and then its $23 a month for a year.


----------



## Sallee (Nov 20, 2007)

I pay 53 at Golds for 2 which I think is to much I would rather pay per use. In the summer sometimes I can miss a whole month. BUt paying does make me go and I do feel better for it


----------



## yukiliu (Nov 25, 2007)

it cost me Â£25 a month which is good for UK... I know som eof my friends are paying Â£30-Â£45 a month - but most unclude saunas, swimming and some fitness lessons.


----------



## funkilla (Nov 28, 2007)

I think I paid $25/mo at the Y because my college has a small and often crowded gym.


----------

